# Help - Emigrating to Vancouver



## bruces (Oct 30, 2011)

I am a qualified Chartered Surveyor in the UK, married with an 8 week old baby. We are very keen to emigrate to Vancouver where we have friends on V Island and have visited many times. However...
Chartered Surveyor does not really exist as a profession in Canada. So we have been looking at coming in via acceptable business experience ie two years with two employees etc. We are prepared to put in the effort and take the time to get it right however we want to make sure we use the next two years correctly a/ to ensure we can move to Canada and b/ with correct business experience.
We have sufficient funds to allow us access via this route which all being well we will still have in two years time.
All advice from the forum seems to suggest not to spend money on an immigration lawyer but we really want to get this right.
All/any advice very much appreciated.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Have you looked into what reciprocal arrangements RICS have. See here http://www.rics.org/professionalbodiescanada

As RICS recognise these bodies members there is normally reciprocity.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bruces said:


> I am a qualified Chartered Surveyor in the UK, married with an 8 week old baby. We are very keen to emigrate to Vancouver where we have friends on V Island and have visited many times. However...
> Chartered Surveyor does not really exist as a profession in Canada. So we have been looking at coming in via acceptable business experience ie two years with two employees etc. We are prepared to put in the effort and take the time to get it right however we want to make sure we use the next two years correctly a/ to ensure we can move to Canada and b/ with correct business experience.
> We have sufficient funds to allow us access via this route which all being well we will still have in two years time.
> All advice from the forum seems to suggest not to spend money on an immigration lawyer but we really want to get this right.
> All/any advice very much appreciated.


Having business experience, in itself, will not allow you to immigrate to Canada. You either need an occupation on THE LIST or have pre-arranged employment. Your experience would come into play when calculating your point score.


----------



## bruces (Oct 30, 2011)

Many thanks for the prompt responses.
Rifleman - I will look into the potential for switching. I have not really focused on this previously as I always thought the skills/profession would not transfer.
Auld Yin - because of the above we had been focusing on the entrepreneur route. Gaining the business experience in the UK (I have my own consultancy business) and then applying this in Canada. I hope this route is still a possibility - perhaps it has changed....? We had been working on $300,000 net worth, two one year periods of business experience - and purchasing a business within three years of moving to Canada....Many thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bruces said:


> Many thanks for the prompt responses.
> Rifleman - I will look into the potential for switching. I have not really focused on this previously as I always thought the skills/profession would not transfer.
> Auld Yin - because of the above we had been focusing on the entrepreneur route. Gaining the business experience in the UK (I have my own consultancy business) and then applying this in Canada. I hope this route is still a possibility - perhaps it has changed....? We had been working on $300,000 net worth, two one year periods of business experience - and purchasing a business within three years of moving to Canada....Many thanks again for your advice.


Unless I'm misreading the information it appears the Entrepreneur Programme has been suspended effective July 1/2011 until further notice..

Entrepreneurs and investors: Entrepreneurs


----------



## The_Animal (Nov 7, 2011)

Evidently Immigration MInister Kenney is in the process of tightening up immigration so that they don't gat an influx of skilled workers that have NO chance at getting jobs here. Frankly if you are a surveyor, certified in the UK, you need to talk to these individuals about getting Canadian Accreditation - The Association of Canadian Land Surveyors. (Since this is my second post, I won't be able to put up the link, you'll have to do a Yahoo search).


----------



## bruces (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for the responses. Seems like the goalposts keep getting moved. Just as we were getting more money saved the investor limits were raised. Now the business experience route is 'temporarily' closed. As suggested I am going to exhaust all possibilities re the Chartered Surveyor route - it took long enough to get so was going to be a shame to let it go. If all else fails I will train as a plumber! Thanks again - very much appreciated.


----------

